# T-56 swap



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

I am looking to do a T56 swap in my 66 GTO. I have an RPM Stage V built T56 in my RX7, but I think I am going to put it in my GTO. I know that the trans tunnel needs to be reworked to fit it. I am still deciding whether or not I am going to do an LS series swap, though it is pretty likely. Anyway... does anyone know of a prefabbed tunnel that will work with a T56? Or does it have to be custom formed? Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

So I am going to guess that custom is my only option, haha.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I dont think anyone makes a kit for that swap, the fabrication part is rather simple though. make friends with someone with a welder and buy the beer. anyone with even minor skills could knock that out in 1-2 hrs. heres a shot of what you have to cut out, and the fabbed tunnel


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

pretty slick!


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

crustysack said:


> I dont think anyone makes a kit for that swap, the fabrication part is rather simple though. make friends with someone with a welder and buy the beer. anyone with even minor skills could knock that out in 1-2 hrs. heres a shot of what you have to cut out, and the fabbed tunnel


Doesn't look too bad, do you know about fitting the stock center console over that refabbed area? Does it work, does it have to be severely modified?


----------



## Bensjammin66 (May 12, 2009)

I did a TKO600 in my 66 and its all your tunnel work that depends on the console fitting or not. I reused the pieces of the floor I cut out I just added about 1.5" of steel under them to "lift" it. My console went in with a hitch. I used an automatic and cut it to fit the shifter location. Filled the enlarged hole in the automatic console with a polished piece of stainless that now houses the line lock and fuel pump switches.


----------



## Bensjammin66 (May 12, 2009)

Went in WITHOUT a hitch rather... duhhh

I wouldnt modify your console if its a 4 speed goat one with origanal wood grain. Hack up a lemans auto one if you can find one cheap OR take your time and make the floor work around it.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I did not have an original center console- car was an automatic on the column, I have since made a custom center console


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

Bensjammin66 said:


> Went in WITHOUT a hitch rather... duhhh
> 
> I wouldnt modify your console if its a 4 speed goat one with origanal wood grain. Hack up a lemans auto one if you can find one cheap OR take your time and make the floor work around it.


Mine doesn't have any wood grain, it's metal with the ribs down the middle. I don't know about the positioning of the shifter hole. But I could probably use an aluminum block to offset it if it's close front to back. I had to use one to make it centered in the hole on the car it's currently on. So hopefully it wouldn't have to be hacked up as far as the hole goes. I have no problem trimming the bottom portion to fit the contour of the new trans tunnel though. I want the console to look as stock as possible.


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

My buddy on my local forum posted this for me, I wish I could take credit for finding it myself.

Tremec T56 Magnum 6 Speed Conversion Kit, 1964-72 Chevelle Elite Kit

They have both the tunnel patch, and the "Blackjack Shifter" which offsets the shifter to put it in the stock location. Win!


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

nice find


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

So 2 more questions... what do I use for a clutch? I sincerely doubt the flywheel bolts match up to just us an LS based clutch, though I would love to throw my twin disc in there. And if I were to start with the trans swap, then eventually decided I wanted to switch to an LS engine, would the trans placement remain the same? I don't want to redo the floor twice.


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

Indecision said:


> My buddy on my local forum posted this for me, I wish I could take credit for finding it myself.
> 
> Tremec T56 Magnum 6 Speed Conversion Kit, 1964-72 Chevelle Elite Kit
> 
> They have both the tunnel patch, and the "Blackjack Shifter" which offsets the shifter to put it in the stock location. Win!


I wanted to put my T-56 in my 64 and they wouldn't sell me any of the parts individually. FYI


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

Weak sauce.


----------

